# I need a great video editing program and system to run it.



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

I will need it for my Pastor to make videos for my church and I would like your impute. We would be making DVD presentations , video editing etc... I also need some ideas on building a system in 1000.00 price range that can handle this type of video production. Can you guys help me with some links to hardware ands software. Build my church a system.     I forgot to tell you guys If you know of a great video card like an ALL IN Wonder card and a good video camera to use that would be great.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you needing DVD replication ability, like to press a few hundred DVDs quickly?
If so, I don't think your budget can handle the software and hardware expense.
Check supermediastore for duplicators.
For software, I go with tried-and-true TMPGEnc. There are Basic and Pro versions depending on what you need. If you need to make Redbook compliant CDs/DVDs you'll most likely want TMPGEnc xpress 4.0.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

well i think you can do a lot with 1000 if you spend it wisely. does that 1000 include buying a monitor??? if it does you can get a nice 19 inch widescreen for under 200. go with a solid dual core cpu that is medium to high end. dont bother with quadcore since it is too expensive on your budget and since it is for church it wont be like you need to turn out videos on a tight time constriction. you also dont need a super powered gpu. perhaps the 3850 which is under 200 i think. get a 3 500 gig drives and raid them up. you can get a cheap case and a cheap dvd burner and a cheap board with ethernet and audio, although you may want to shell out 100 bucks for a decent audio card. and im guessing you want to feed the video from the dv cam to the hdd so make sure the board has firewire and you should be set.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

ok here is what i put together for you from newegg. comes with 4 250 gig drives so you can raid them together and a 20 inch widescreen monitor for nice editing desktop space. decent speakers and keyboard/mouse combo and pretty fast dual core cpu with 2 gigs ddr800 and 550 watt psu. i would recommend spending an extra 40 bucks though on the psu and getting something around 600 watts and a more reputable brand. 


Rosewill R5717-P SL 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case withTool-Free kits - Retail 
Model #: R5717-P SL
Item #: N82E16811147057

$29.99  

ASUS M2A-VM AM2 AMD 690G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
Model #: M2A-VM
Item #: N82E16813131172

$64.99  

SAPPHIRE 100216L Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
Model #: 100216L
Item #: N82E16814102714

$169.99  

Rosewill RP550 ATX V1.3/ EPS12V 550W Power Supply - Retail 
Model #: RP550
Item #: N82E16817182010

$49.99  

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6400CZWOF - Retail 
Model #: ADX6400CZWOF
Item #: N82E16819103191

$159.99  

A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1A16K - Retail 
Model #: ADQVE1A16K
Item #: N82E16820211066

$44.99  

4 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording) ST3250620AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Model #: ST3250620AS
Item #: N82E16822148144

$259.96  

Microsoft FA6-00010 Black USB Wired Ergonomics Keyboard Mouse Included - OEM 
Model #: FA6-00010S
Item #: N82E16823109161

$38.99  

BenQ FP202W V3 Black 20" 5ms DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Model #: FP202W V3
Item #: N82E16824014146

$199.99  

LITE-ON 52X CD Burner Black ATAPI/E-IDE Model DH-52R2P-08 - Retail 
Model #: DH-52R2P-08
Item #: N82E16827106084

$18.99  

Logitech X-230 32 watts RMS 2.1 Black Speaker System - OEM 
Model #: 970123-1403
Item #: N82E16836121123

$38.99

Subtotal: $1,076.86


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

"Now we have no money for a camera....plus it's gonna take weeks to make 150 copies of last weeks Baptism on one stinkin burner!"



I think we need to factor these things into the final budget. I know that my church cranks out 300+ cassettes/CDs/DVD immediately after every service/event. I think he might be needing the duplicator!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> "Now we have no money for a camera....plus it's gonna take weeks to make 150 copies of last weeks Baptism on one stinkin burner!"
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to factor these things into the final budget. I know that my church cranks out 300+ cassettes/CDs/DVD immediately after every service/event. I think he might be needing the duplicator!



it sounds to me like he just needs a system to produce videos. a 1000 budget is pretty tight for something like that. the system i compiled will cost atleast 1150 after shipping. that doesnt include an OS and the editing suite like final cut and some other toys like photoshop. more realistically i think his budget should be 2000. at that price he can afford some nice software, another 20 inch monitor, 4 500 gig drives rather than 4 250 gig drives and 4 gigs of ram rather than 2. maybe even a decent set of real studio speakers and a 200 dollar soundcard.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

He will need to help us differentiate between a video editing workstation (your system) or a comp that can rough edit/mix video and mass duplicate. 
I'm sure that quality isn't top priority, so no need to go overboard with monitors (meaning speakers) and a fancy display. But TBH, I would love to have the rig you suggested at MY disposal!

I do just fine with my DV cam via Firewire (like you suggested), my 1950XT, TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0 and a stack of Taiyo 8x. An ATI card will let you convert video files quick-and-clean with the VIVO codec. Use Ray Adams XCoder GUI, and you've got an awesome transcoder that has very little CPU overhead for whatever CPU/GPU combo you want to run.


----------



## sixor (Dec 15, 2007)

there are lot´s of freeware video editors

the most known i think is virtualdub, but in www.free-codecs.com you´ll find lot´s of free and shareware programs for video editing

you should get the last ati all in wonder card (don´t know what was the latest) but all of them are great

also maybe it´s not the best solution, but a nice dc sony like the w55 records mpg video at 640*480 30fps and it´s very cheap, add a 2 or 4gb memory and you have like 30 min of video recording


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Are you needing DVD replication ability, like to press a few hundred DVDs quickly?
> If so, I don't think your budget can handle the software and hardware expense.
> Check supermediastore for duplicators.
> For software, I go with tried-and-true TMPGEnc. There are Basic and Pro versions depending on what you need. If you need to make Redbook compliant CDs/DVDs you'll most likely want TMPGEnc xpress 4.0.




no more like video product, instructional videos and presentations.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

Well then, you'll want to make extra sure that your dups will play on any/all players.

My advice: Don't skimp on the software.

Nothing more frustating than pressing "Play" only to see: "Disc not recognised."


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> well i think you can do a lot with 1000 if you spend it wisely. does that 1000 include buying a monitor??? if it does you can get a nice 19 inch widescreen for under 200. go with a solid dual core cpu that is medium to high end. dont bother with quadcore since it is too expensive on your budget and since it is for church it wont be like you need to turn out videos on a tight time constriction. you also dont need a super powered gpu. perhaps the 3850 which is under 200 i think. get a 3 500 gig drives and raid them up. you can get a cheap case and a cheap dvd burner and a cheap board with ethernet and audio, although you may want to shell out 100 bucks for a decent audio card. and im guessing you want to feed the video from the dv cam to the hdd so make sure the board has firewire and you should be set.



Well he wanted a pumped up video card  like a 3870, and don't you think a q6600 might be better than a dual core? Hes going to be using Adobe product thats is used for video production. Do you think a AMD 5000+ black edition cpu is enough? The church is trying to save money by producting chruch related video and teaching themselves rather than buying them, thats what he will mainly be doing. Thx this is exactly the kina of thing we need keep it comming


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

sixor said:


> there are lot´s of freeware video editors
> 
> the most known i think is virtualdub, but in www.free-codecs.com you´ll find lot´s of free and shareware programs for video editing
> 
> ...



can you link that camera here. This is great.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> He will need to help us differentiate between a video editing workstation (your system) or a comp that can rough edit/mix video and mass duplicate.
> I'm sure that quality isn't top priority, so no need to go overboard with monitors (meaning speakers) and a fancy display. But TBH, I would love to have the rig you suggested at MY disposal!
> 
> I do just fine with my DV cam via Firewire (like you suggested), my 1950XT, TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0 and TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0. An ATI card will let you convert video files quick-and-clean with the VIVO codec. Use Ray Adams XCoder GUI, and you've got an awesome transcoder that has very little CPU overhead for whatever CPU/GPU combo you want to run.



I'm really dumb on this topic can you tell me what each device is for and how basically you would use it. Also didn't they stop making the all in wonder cards, and he doesn't need a dx10 card right. I know little or nothing about video production on a computer. Whats this program for TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0 and this one aswell TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0. Do I buy them or are they free?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> it sounds to me like he just needs a system to produce videos. a 1000 budget is pretty tight for something like that. the system i compiled will cost atleast 1150 after shipping. that doesnt include an OS and the editing suite like final cut and some other toys like photoshop. more realistically i think his budget should be 2000. at that price he can afford some nice software, another 20 inch monitor, 4 500 gig drives rather than 4 250 gig drives and 4 gigs of ram rather than 2. maybe even a decent set of real studio speakers and a 200 dollar soundcard.



The software hes getting is free. It's some expensive Adobe premier software so thats not a problem. Hes was asking me to ask you guys for some other good cheap video production software if you know of any? The computer could be build for around 1000.00 corrrect? and he does need two monitors but they could be 17 or 19 inch flate screens. I'm going to build the computer with Techpowerups help. I was hoping we could build a system on paper with links from newegg etc... So maybe a a AMD dual core to save money like a 5000 black edition, a cheaper tower case, a all in wonder video card , 3 /500 gig SATA drives, a DVD/ Cdrom burner and windows xp professional. Plus two smaller nice montiors sound good. OOPs forgot hes gonna need a good sound card for audio aswell. If I didn't tell you thanks alot.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok here is what i put together for you from newegg. comes with 4 250 gig drives so you can raid them together and a 20 inch widescreen monitor for nice editing desktop space. decent speakers and keyboard/mouse combo and pretty fast dual core cpu with 2 gigs ddr800 and 550 watt psu. i would recommend spending an extra 40 bucks though on the psu and getting something around 600 watts and a more reputable brand.
> 
> 
> Rosewill R5717-P SL 120mm Fan ATX Mid Tower Computer Case withTool-Free kits - Retail
> ...




this is exactly what i need something like this.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ Don't forget the OS!!



trt740 said:


> I'm really dumb on this topic can you tell me what each device is for and how basically you would use it. Also didn't they stop making the all in wonder cards, and he doesn't need a dx10 card right. I know little or nothing about video production on a computer. Whats this program for TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0 and this one aswell TMPGEnc Xpress 4.0. Do I buy them or are they free?



My DV cam is an el cheepo JVC that records digitally on mini-DV tapes. Mine is now 6yrs old and I imagine they could be had quite cheap now. It uses a Firewire or 1394 cable to transfer the video to the hard drive for editing/archiving.

The X1950XT is my ATI beauty from the heady days before the HD series! Helloooooooo....any fossils like me still around?!? You can still find all-in-wonder cards, but why? You don't need a TV or radio tuner, do you?

TMPGEnc Xpress is a full featured MPEG encoder to make DVD compliant discs. Unfortunately, not freeware. Besides, freeware solutions would take multiple stages of editing, transcoding and verification compounded by a steep learning curve (not to mention the gaggle of codecs and such you'll have to find/juggle/experiment with. Although I am cheap, my time is not: so I go with a more refined solution. You'll have no problems with Adobe Premier, so go with that.

Any questions, feel free to ask...


----------



## JacKz5o (Dec 15, 2007)

4GB of RAM helps a lot. I would recommend to go with a low-mid range C2D and overclock it, will blow the AM2 out of the water. The extra L2 cache on the Core 2s helps a lot in rendering.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

jackz50 is correct. if you want to save money on the cpu then get a "slower" intel c2d and overclock it. then add 4 gigs of ram. i dont think you will be able to buy 2 monitors and stay within your budget. and btw, i would recommend 4 250 gig drives in raid rather than 3 500 gig drives. you may get more space with the 500 x 3 but i dont think you will need over 1 terabyte and you can always burn your projects to dvd. with 4 x 250 you will get better performance and you can use it for redundancy just in case a drive dies you can easily recover your data. down the road if you want for 400 bucks get a NAS that holds a terabyte just for extra space.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 15, 2007)

If you don't need horse power just find a AGP based 9800 pro All-in-wonder.  Get the MSI or Biostar AM2 mobo with AGP slot in it (which is about $50).  X2 6000 atleast. Then rest is the same, HDD, DVD burner/duplicator etc.  I am sure somebody here should be having such AGP card.

Or option 2 would be get a X600 or X700 based PCI-E card ($30 brand new)(Still DX9 which is good enough), K-world brand cheap Video capture card($25)/$10 fire-wire card.  PCI-E compatible AM2 mobo ($50) (Biostar) + X2 6000 + others and you are good to go. Still think $1000 is a pretty good budget. 

JVC Video camcorders are far superior to those Canon crap.  I have a JVC and it is awesome.  You can get a mini-dv version for around $175.

Once you finish building your entire system you will still be having cash to buy a duplicator

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

whats a good all in one video capturing card not junk but decent. So far I have a system  bulit using a 6400x2 ,a 750 mb Western digital hardive 7200 rmp, 19 inch HandsG montior widescreen, 4 GB of Gskill DDR2 800, M2N32 sli deluxe wireless motherboard so he can broadcast Wireless in the small main church area, 3850 512MB card, Xp profession, cooler master stacker case, LG dvd burner. Thats about 1100.00 shipped after rebates. If I use a e6550 and a comperable intel boaard it is about 1200.00. I think the AMD chip would be better because hes not going to overclock it. I might get a 5000+ black edition or 6000+ but we are only taking a saving of 20.00 to 60.00. Also whats a decent lower end HD ready video card fom Nivda, and instead of the 3850 is there any reason not to go with a older 7900 gtx for SLI or 8600 gts 512mb, would he see zero benifit in SLI in the future.? Also would a 2600 xt or something lower from ATI be okay for this or even a x1900xt 512mb. I'm a gamer and don't know a thing about this my church can barely keep the lights on so I'm trying to get a bang for the buck system. This is a Rick Warren style church(purpose driven life) They give just about everything income wise to outreach programs ETC... trying to help the poor. So they are on a tight budget.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> whats a good all in one video capturing card not junk but decent. So far I have a system  bulit using a 6400x2 ,a 750 mb Western digital hardive 7200 rmp, 19 inch HandsG montior widescreen, 4 GB of Gskill DDR2 800, M2N32 sli deluxe wireless motherboard so he can broadcast Wireless in the small main church area, 3850 512MB card, Xp profession, cooler master stacker case, LG dvd burner. Thats about 1100.00 shipped after rebates. If I use a e6550 and a comperable intel boaard it is about 1200.00. I think the AMD chip would be better because hes not going to overclock it. I might get a 5000+ black edition or 6000+ but we are only taking a saving of 20.00 to 60.00. Also whats a decent lower end HD ready video card fom Nivda, and instead of the 3850 is there any reason not to go with a older 7900 gtx for SLI or 8600 gts 512mb, would he see zero benifit in SLI in the future.? Also would a 2600 xt or something lower from ATI be okay for this or even a x1900xt 512mb. I'm a gamer and don't know a thing about this my church can barely keep the lights on so I'm trying to get a bang for the buck system. This is a Rick Warren style church(purpose driven life) They give just about everything income wise to outreach programs ETC... trying to help the poor. So they are on a tight budget.



what do you need a capture card for? are you capturing cable channels or something? these days you dont need a capture card if you are going from a digital device. just use firewire. and i would really recomment multiple harddrives because it improves performance.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> what do you need a capture card for? are you capturing cable channels or something? these days you dont need a capture card if you are going from a digital device. just use firewire. and i would really recomment multiple harddrives because it improves performance.



I thinks he going to cover old VHS tapes to dvd from old sermons and teaching  tapes hes made.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> what do you need a capture card for? are you capturing cable channels or something? these days you dont need a capture card if you are going from a digital device. just use firewire. and i would really recomment multiple harddrives because it improves performance.



I have two hardrives in my system. I have never put them in a raid expain how I do this. Do I just enable the raid function and it will start using it or do I have to do it when I first install windows.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 15, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I have two hardrives in my system. I have never put them in a raid expain how I do this. Do I just enable the raid function and it will start using it or do I have to do it when I first install windows.



i wont go into details here because there are several different ways to do it. you just need a motherboard that is capable of doing a raid array. if not you can get a special pci raid card. if you search the forums im pretty sure someone goes into detail on raid.


----------



## suraswami (Dec 16, 2007)

Sometimes ATI video cards comes with Video in capability.  Check for it.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> you also dont need a super powered gpu. perhaps the 3850 which is under 200 i think.



I'm not sure on video editing but would a 2600xt flashed to a Fire GL be better? I know it out performs even the 8800GTS 640mb in CAD when its done...

Question being would it be better for video editing... Might be another option to look into.

I follow along with the rest though for sure.. Few big hard drives, raid is a GREAT idea, good dual core, quads are not even supported by most the average software for editing so you don't gain much.

2-4 GB's of ram is also a good idea, more ram the better.

For the price currently I would get like a e6420/e6750. Same chip different bus, e6750 are all G0 stepping


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Okay it's time for the final build here is what I have*

it needs to be able  this program CS3 version http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/?ogn=EN_US-gntray_prod_premiere_home. What do you think will it be okay and do you have any suggestions. 900.00 is now my budget.


----------



## w2richwood (Apr 29, 2008)

you can make movies with your video camera software and windows movie maker
Rich
btw i've done it


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it needs to be able  this program CS3 version http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/?ogn=EN_US-gntray_prod_premiere_home. What do you think will it be okay and do you have any suggestions. 900.00 is now my budget.



anyone know what the heck these sound cards are I have never seen them before

http://www.adobe.com/products/premi...&dataFormat=&version=CS3&device=sound&format=

also the front page spec don't say a thing about them

here is what they are originally


System requirements and languagesWindowsIntel® Pentium® 4, (1.4GHz processor for DV; 3.4GHz processor for HDV), Intel Centrino®, Intel Xeon® (dual 2.8GHz processors for HD), Intel Core™ Duo (or compatible) processor; SSE2-enabled processor required for AMD systems. 
Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional or Home Edition with Service Pack 2 or Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise (certified for 32-bit editions only) 
1GB of RAM for DV; 2GB of RAM for HDV and HD 
10GB of available hard-disk space (additional free space required during installation) 
Dedicated 7,200 RPM hard drive for DV and HDV editing; striped disk array storage (RAID 0) for HD; SCSI disk subsystem preferred. 
1,280x1,024 monitor resolution with 32-bit video card; Adobe recommended graphics card for GPU-accelerated playback (see the full compatible hardware listing) 
Microsoft DirectX or ASIO compatible sound card 
For SD/HD workflows, an Adobe certified card for capture and export to tape 
DVD-ROM drive 
Blu-ray burner required for Blu-ray disc creation 
DVD+-R burner required for DVD creation 
OHCI compatible IEEE 1394 port for DV and HDV capture, export to tape, and transmit to DV device 
QuickTime 7 software required to use QuickTime features 
Internet or phone connection required for product activation 
Broadband Internet connection required for Adobe Stock Photos* and other services


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

w2richwood said:


> you can make movies with your video camera software and windows movie maker
> Rich
> btw i've done it



This is going to make video dvd programs and lots of video production for small groups and bible study guides etc... Sunday school you get the point, like Rick Warren Purpose Driven Life etc...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

mobo: ECS 780G black $59.99 AMIR

cpu: phenom X4 9550 $199.99

ram: super talent 2x2gb $59.99 AMIR

PSU: epower 550w $19.99 AMIR

case: rosewill $23.99

HDD: samsung 1TB $219.99

DVD-RW: LG super multi $23.99

thats only $607.93


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*need video cards and two dvd burners.*



cdawall said:


> mobo: ECS 780G black $59.99 AMIR
> 
> cpu: phenom X4 9550 $199.99
> 
> ...





plus how well does that AMD Quad render video compared to a Q6600. hes using a P3 now 1ghz and it's taking 8 hours to render video let alone burn it.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

its only 2.2ghz so it will be slower but not by much maybe add 30min on a really big burn


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> its only 2.2ghz so it will be slower but not by much maybe add 30min on a really big burn



Something to consider but when you add a video card from that compatibilty list  it is as expensive as my system but less powerfull ,has one less dvd burner and a cheaper case.  thats pretty close to the first system I designed until intels prices dropped.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Something to consider but when you add a video card from that compatibilty list  it is as expensive as my system but less powerfull ,has one less dvd burner and a cheaper case.



why add a video card its got onboard HD 3450?


oh and it has a 1TB HDD in it not a 500GB like yours


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*here is the old system before the prices dropped*



trt740 said:


> Something to consider but when you add a video card from that compatibilty list  it is as expensive as my system but less powerfull ,has one less dvd burner and a cheaper case.  thats pretty close to the first system I designed until intels prices dropped.



a few months ago don't need a OS anymore.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> why add a video card its got onboard HD 3450?
> 
> 
> oh and it has a 1TB HDD in it not a 500GB like yours



it's not on the compatibilty list. only certain cards are. Here they are


ATI Radeon X1950 PCI-Express Full Support  
ATI Radeon X1900 PCI-Express Full Support  
ATI x1900 PCI-Express Full Support Mac only 
NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 PCI-Express Full Support Mac only 
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 PCI-Express Full Support Mac only 
NVIDIA Quadro FX 55/5600 PCI-Express Full Support  
NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 PCI-Express Full Support  
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500 PCI-Express Full Support  
NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500 PCI-Express Full Support  
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 PCI-Express Full Support  
NVIDIA GeForce 7800 PCI-Express Full Support


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

the Q6600 wont be to much faster than the 9550


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*It might be at 3.6ghz LOL!!!!*



cdawall said:


> the Q6600 wont be to much faster than the 9550



If I overclock it. My Pastor is a Geek for God and I'm sure he could mantain that easy overclock, for sure 2.9 to 3.0ghz it will do that at default voltage. Still AMD is a option, However, the difference is only 20.00 in the two.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it's not on the compatibilty list. only certain cards are. Here they are
> 
> 
> ATI Radeon X1950 PCI-Express Full Support
> ...



yea i just saw god thats a retarded list

8800GS superclocked $100 AMIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130333



trt740 said:


> if I overclock it my Pastor is a Geek and I'm sure he could mantain that easy overclock for sure 2.9 to 3.0ghz.




remember this is the new phenom B3 260mhz*11 is 2.86ghz which is easily doable by both parts on the AMD build  probably on stock volts to


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yea i just saw god thats a retarded list
> 
> 8800GS superclocked $100 AMIR
> 
> ...




I agree a 8600 gt 512mb should be able to handle it but it's not on the list. Check out the sound card section I cannot figure that out.


Ever seen these before are the chips, cards what?

Blue Snowball USB Mic Condtional Support VistaBlue does not work with Vista yet. 
Digidesign MBox2 Pro Conditional Support Full Mac support. No drivers for XP or Vista. 
E-MU E-MU Unsupported  
Edirol UA-101 Full Support  
Edirol FA-101 Full Support  
Focusrite Saffire Full Support  
MOTU Ultralite Full Support  
Prosonus Firebox Conditional support Full support for Mac and XP. No drivers for Vista. 
Samson C01U USB Mic Condtional Support Details


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

you want to get atleast 4 gb and a quad core.. and use sony vegas or adobe premiere(if you've got the balls to master it)


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you want to get atleast 4 gb and a quad core.. and use sony vegas or adobe premiere(if you've got the balls to master it)



Yes but Xp will only use 2gb to 3gb and some of his stuff is to old for vista, So I did the best I could got him 2gb of DDR2 1066 , buying 2 more gb to get the extra 1 gb of ram performance seemed a waste.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

i see okay


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*hes getting this program*



panchoman said:


> you want to get atleast 4 gb and a quad core.. and use sony vegas or adobe premiere(if you've got the balls to master it)



Adobe Premiere Pro CS3
Tell your story with maximum impact using Adobe® Premiere® Pro CS3 software, the start-to-finish solution for efficient video production that now includes Adobe OnLocation™ CS3* (Windows® only) and Adobe Encore® CS3. Save time from on-set capture using Adobe OnLocation through to output, expand your creative options via integration with Adobe After Effects® CS3 Professional and Photoshop® CS3 software, and deliver your content to DVD, Blu-ray Disc, the web, and mobile devices. 

Get the details
Features 
System requirements and languages 
Customer stories 
Reviews and awards 
Upgrade 
FAQ 
Attend a seminar 
Integration 
Adobe Encore 
Adobe


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

I do mostly video editing with my system, and it runs great. I've done some Blue-ray. But kinda point-less for me now. Don't have a blue-ray burner, YET  

I use:
Adobe CS3
TMPGEnc


I can do a hour and a half movie in 1080i in 15min  or a 1080p in about an hour.
I plan to upgrade to quad soon. And then CS4 will be out, and then i'll be able to all 6gb of ram. But by then to i'll have 8gb or more 

and plus adobe premiere is easy to learn, if need any help just pm


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Do you know anything about these goof sound cards or are they sound cards.*



panchoman said:


> i see okay



at all

Ever seen these before are the chips, cards what?

Blue Snowball USB Mic Condtional Support VistaBlue does not work with Vista yet. 
Digidesign MBox2 Pro Conditional Support Full Mac support. No drivers for XP or Vista. 
E-MU E-MU Unsupported 
Edirol UA-101 Full Support 
Edirol FA-101 Full Support 
Focusrite Saffire Full Support 
MOTU Ultralite Full Support 
Prosonus Firebox Conditional support Full support for Mac and XP. No drivers for Vista. 
Samson C01U USB Mic Condtional Support Details


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah that.. its a typical adobe product

using/learning premiere is like going from paint to photoshop... its overwhelming at first.. vegas is more of an intermediate between powerdirector and premiere.. premiere will take a long time to learn but is extremely powerful, just like photoshop.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*He should scream with a Quad then correct?*



CrackerJack said:


> I do mostly video editing with my system, and it runs great. I've done some Blue-ray. But kinda point-less for me now. Don't have a blue-ray burner, YET
> 
> I use:
> Adobe CS3
> ...


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*pack whats about the sound cards?*



panchoman said:


> yeah that.. its a typical adobe product
> 
> using/learning premiere is like going from paint to photoshop... its overwhelming at first.. vegas is more of an intermediate between powerdirector and premiere.. premiere will take a long time to learn but is extremely powerful, just like photoshop.



will a standard onboard sound card work or do you need those goofy listed ones.

Ever seen these before are the chips, cards what?

Blue Snowball USB Mic Condtional Support VistaBlue does not work with Vista yet. 
Digidesign MBox2 Pro Conditional Support Full Mac support. No drivers for XP or Vista. 
E-MU E-MU Unsupported 
Edirol UA-101 Full Support 
Edirol FA-101 Full Support 
Focusrite Saffire Full Support 
MOTU Ultralite Full Support 
Prosonus Firebox Conditional support Full support for Mac and XP. No drivers for Vista. 
Samson C01U USB Mic Condtional Support Details


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

i know vegas is multithreaded.. premiere probably is too.. and you do need the multi core for rendering and all


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> will a standard onboard sound card work or do you need those goofy listed ones.
> 
> Ever seen these before are the chips, cards what?
> 
> ...




never heard of any of em .. 

i use onboard realtek and it does fine.. if you wanna get a soundcard though, may i recommend an asus xonar dx


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> yeah that.. its a typical adobe product
> 
> using/learning premiere is like going from paint to photoshop... its overwhelming at first.. vegas is more of an intermediate between powerdirector and premiere.. premiere will take a long time to learn but is extremely powerful, just like photoshop.



Hes using the next step below adobes product now. It is from a different company hes monitoring this thread. I cannot remember the name.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Apr 29, 2008)

Windows Movie Maker. It's amazing.
I'm really not joking.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i know vegas is multithreaded.. premiere probably is too.. and you do need the multi core for rendering and all



yeah adobe premiere is, i hate to see how it would run on a single core


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Windows Movie Maker. It's amazing.
> I'm really not joking.



Agree, Vista Movie Maker is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Hes getting all kinds of errors now.*



CrackerJack said:


> yeah adobe premiere is, i hate to see how it would run on a single core



Its crazy. How long do you think it would take him to render and burn a dvd with my system specs any idea. I think he has his heart set on Adobe, but I can ask him. Do ya have a link to Vista movie maker.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Its crazy. How long do you think it would take him to render and burn a dvd with my system specs any idea.



Render times will be almost half of mine  Then to turn it to dvd, maybe 5 min. With the program i sayed above. I did a 55min video, with full render, menu's. All in 2min!!!  I actually ran it twice, just to make sure. But the same. But movie render it just depends on the length and the resolution you want to use.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Well hes gonna love it then*



CrackerJack said:


> Render times will be almost half of mine  Then to turn it to dvd, maybe 5 min. With the program i sayed above. I did a 55min video, with full render, menu's. All in 2min!!!  I actually ran it twice, just to make sure. But the same. But movie render it just depends on the length and the resolution you want to use.



From 8 hours to 25 minutes total Wow!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Its crazy. How long do you think it would take him to render and burn a dvd with my system specs any idea. I think he has his heart set on Adobe, but I can ask him. Do ya have a link to Vista movie maker.



Supported Operating Systems: Windows Vista; Windows Vista Business; Windows Vista Enterprise; Windows Vista Home Basic; Windows Vista Home Premium; Windows Vista Starter; Windows Vista Ultimate:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...72-328E-4DF7-8F9D-068FC0F80CFC&displaylang=en


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

What camara are you using? Brand? Model?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> What camara are you using? Brand? Model?



Not sure but it's old I will ask him. Oh a church member has a newer one hes using aswell.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Not sure but it's old I will ask him. Oh a church member has a newer one hes using aswell.



k. Me and my uncle use this 
http://www.camcorderinfo.com/content/Sony-HDR-SR1-Camcorder-Review.htm

But this Camara actually is a head ache to work with, Adobe doesn't support AVCHD. So I have to use WinAvi to convert it into a mpg, when using HD mode. But in strandard it's already mpg. But i've have to extract the audio, just into mp3.

To see some of my work:

http://www.performancebuildpc.com/SamplePage6.html

All samples are in Flash.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 1, 2008)

ceaser said:


> Hi, I certainly agree with you. Your advice is really very helpful for us.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Who?


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Who?



I believe he means you CrackerJack


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Here is the final build what do you think*

remember this is not gonna be overclocked thats why I went with a AMD 6400+ and also for the video encoding bump over other amd dual cores. Didn't want to go tri cores because Of the small amount of extra cash and the video software doesn't say it was compatable.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103228
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211064
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128056 motherboard won a bunch of awards and was tested with adobe prem video software.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148261

                                   total 644.52 shipped


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

hey why not double the ram for the same price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227198


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hey why not double the ram for the same price?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227198



already went over budget added 100.00 of my own money to bump the cpu to 6400+ will write it off on my taxes  as a donation to the church. Plus it gonna be a xp machine. They couldn't afford the orginal 1000.00 budget It went down to the 500.00 range. It should be a pretty fast budget DVD/ video making machine. The onboard video is supposed to be fairly good. Considering he was using a P3 machine before and it was taking him 8 hours to render dvd video.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135075
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103234
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148261
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227198
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254023

drop down to a X2 5600+ 2.9ghz lower wattage cpu+300mhz wont do to terribly much for encoding and more ram+780G mobo


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135075
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103234
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136142
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148261
> ...



it's a done deal bro it on the way. plus xp won't use the extra ram anyways.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

just a reminder, CS3 and Sony won't use all 4gb. Just thought I would tell you. CS4 will though.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> just a reminder, CS3 and Sony won't use all 4gb. Just thought I would tell you. CS4 will though.



cs3 and cs4 not sure what you mean i'm not a video guy. you mean CS3 from adobe?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it's a done deal bro it on the way. plus xp won't use the extra ram anyways.



lol sounds good then


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> cs3 and cs4 not sure what you mean i'm not a video guy.



Adobe, what program are you going be using?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol sounds good then



I see what you mean now didn't realize they were 512mb each. Thought they were 2x1gb. Too late now Doh!!! Thought they were these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066


----------



## cdawall (Jun 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I see what you mean now didn't realize they were 512mb each. Thought they were 2x1gb



yea woops


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Adobe, what program are you going be using?



I figured that out. After a few


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yea woops



it shouldn't slow the rendering down too much I would rather have the faster cpu. Xp runs pretty fast on 1 gb of ram. Maybe someone has some olds sticks of DDr2 800 laying 2x512mb they could donate. I cannot afford to donate more than 100.00 beans.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> it shouldn't slow the rendering down too much I would rather have the faster cpu. Xp runs pretty fast on 1 gb of ram. Maybe someone has some olds sticks of DDr2 800 laying 2x512mb they could donate. I cannot afford to donate more than 100.00 beans.



which memory are you going us?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> which memory are you going us?



already ordered the 2x512mb by accident and it was already shipped. So I need 2x512mb of DDR2 800.  How bad is that gonna hurt performance. Remember this is not a gaming system. Called the egg they want me to refuse the whole shebang and reorder now how stupid is that. If I don't I have to pay to ship the ram back. Time to order some ram.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> already ordered the 2x512mb by accident and it was already shipped. So I need 2x512mb of DDR2 800.  How bad is that gonna hurt performance. Remember this is not a gaming system. Called the egg they want me to refuse the whole shebang and reorder now how stupid is that. If I don't I have to pay to ship the ram back. Time to order some ram.



that will of coarse hurt your performance. but since encoding in more cpu demand then anything. are you wanting to get another 2x512mb or switch for 2x1gb.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> that will of coarse hurt your performance. but since encoding in more cpu demand then anything. are you wanting to get another 2x512mb or switch for 2x1gb.



I need 2x512mb


----------



## trt740 (Jun 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I need 2x512mb



Okay was able to return the 512mb x2 kit and get 1mbx2 kit plus my pastor purchase vista ultimate addition for like 90.00 and it seems to run okay on 2gb of ram.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

When you take a video camera then hook it to your system , say after you video taped something to be converted to a DVD, for a DVD type movie presentation or the other way around. How much rendering does the GPU do and will say a 6400+ and 4 gb of memory help pick up the slack. I added a total of 4 gb to this vista  ultima system and vista flys. The onboard video card is a ati x1250 with 512mb systems ram allocated to it,and vista rates it at about a 3.7.  The Cpu is rated at 5.8, ram at 5.9, with 3.5gb allocated to system, hardrive 5.9 160gb .I'm wondering how this will effect rendering and encoding. This onboard video card supports hybrid crossfire or surroundview. It seems about as fast as a x6800 was from geforce in benches and rendering. I was thinking of running a 3650 in hybrid crossfire it help speed it up. no games are being played on this just video editing and movie making. Here are some conversion tables and a review on the motherboard and video card. money is a issue here. http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM4MCw1LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA== Do you think this will be okay.

here was the final build but I added 2.g more of ram, and it was built about 3 weeks ago.

1 Hanns·G HW-191APB Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail 
Item #: N82E16824254023 
[LCD] Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy  $169.99  
   1 Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250310AS 160GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 47.00

Limited 30-Day Return Policy
This item is serviced by the SeaGate. Please call 800 -732-4283 for service.  $57.99  
   1 LG 20X DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH20NS10 - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827136142 
Standard Return Policy  $24.99  
   1 LG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black E-IDE/ATAPI Model GSA-H55LK - OEM 
Item #: N82E16827136134 
Standard Return Policy  $26.99  
   1 GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H AM2 AMD 690G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813128056 
Limited 30-Day Return Policy
Gigabyte (626)-854-9338 option 4 www.giga-byte.com  $79.99  
   1 Rosewill TU-155 Black 0.8mm SGCC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 400W ATX12V Version 2.2 Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811147001 
Standard Return Policy  $69.99  
*1 WINTEC AMPX 2GB (4x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 3AXT6400SE5-2048K - Retail *Item #: N82E16820161229 
Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy  $78.00
   1 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Windsor 3.2GHz Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor Model ADX6400CZBOX - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819103228 


Order Total $696.69


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

Your GPU won't be doing any rendering. Only FireGL and such do actual video rendering. Which in your case all you need is a good CPU and atleast 2gb of Ram the more the better. How long is it wanting to take?


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jun 27, 2008)

video editing requires raw CPU power combind with ram because its rendered by the program if i rememebr correctly. i built my rig specifically for video editing.

EDIT: if your using vista ultimate i would put in between 4 and 6GB's of ram what ever you can get a hold of. you should ger that +6400 up to 3.2+GHz and it will help speed things up. Also wider bandwidth  between your cpu and ram i found works as well.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Your GPU won't be doing any rendering. Only FireGL and such do actual video rendering. Which in your case all you need is a good CPU and atleast 2gb of Ram the more the better. How long is it wanting to take?



It up and running vista flys , not sure what it will take. We spent the day getting the bugs out, setting up two monitors , getting networking etc set up and loading adobe c3. I was just wondering how the 6400+ will do, so how much of the systems ram 4gb should I allocate to the video card. It goes from 64mb to 1gb, and is it more important that the cpu have the memory.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740- what program are you using for editing?


edit: Nevermind, you posted above CS3. Don't worry about no more than 4gb. In till CS4 comes out.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

*I added another 2gb to the system ram a donation from me to*



trt740 said:


> When you take a video camera then hook it to your system , say after you video taped something to be converted to a DVD, for a DVD type movie presentation or the other way around. How much rendering does the GPU do and will say a 6400+ and 4 gb of memory help pick up the slack. I added a total of 4 gb to this vista  ultima system and vista flys. The onboard video card is a ati x1250 with 512mb systems ram allocated to it,and vista rates it at about a 3.7.  The Cpu is rated at 5.8, ram at 5.9, with 3.5gb allocated to system, hardrive 5.9 160gb .I'm wondering how this will effect rendering and encoding. This onboard video card supports hybrid crossfire or surroundview. It seems about as fast as a x6800 was from geforce in benches and rendering. I was thinking of running a 3650 in hybrid crossfire it help speed it up. no games are being played on this just video editing and movie making. Here are some conversion tables and a review on the motherboard and video card. money is a issue here. http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM4MCw1LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA== Do you think this will be okay.
> 
> here was the final build but I added 2.g more of ram, and it was built about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



the church.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> trt740- what program are you using for editing?
> 
> 
> edit: Nevermind, you posted above CS3. Don't worry about no more than 4gb. In till CS4 comes out.



that program cs3, costs 1000.00 (he got everything) and Vista ultima he got for 90.00(crazy price) So we will never use cs4 on our budget, after spending that. He also bought a 500gb external HD so he could move it aroound from home to church and DVR etc.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> It up and running vista flys , not sure what it will take. We spent the day getting the bugs out, setting up two monitors , getting networking etc set up and loading adobe c3. I was just wondering how the 6400+ will do, so how much of the systems ram 4gb should I allocate to the video card. It goes from 64mb to 1gb, and is it more important that the cpu have the memory.



I wondering about this mostly


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> that program cs3, costs 1000.00 (he got everything) and Vista ultima he got for 90.00(crazy price) So we will never use cs4 on our budget, after spending that.



Then in that case, 4gb is your best bet. Don't worry about anymore than that.



trt740 said:


> It up and running vista flys , not sure what it will take. We spent the day getting the bugs out, setting up two monitors , getting networking etc set up and loading adobe c3. I was just wondering how the 6400+ will do, so how much of the systems ram 4gb should I allocate to the video card. It goes from 64mb to 1gb, and is it more important that the cpu have the memory.



I wouldn't do no more than 512mb. Remember CS3 is only a 32bit programs so it's limit of ram is only 3.25Gb. So having anymore than that is just a waste for now. But anyway, that will live you 3584mb total between windows and CS3. So 256mb might be even better. You just want to have atleast 256mb, for video preview.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Then in that case, 4gb is your best bet. Don't worry about anymore than that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do no more than 512mb. Remember CS3 is only a 32bit programs so it's limit of ram is only 3.25Gb. So having anymore than that is just a waste for now. But anyway, that will live you 3584mb total between windows and CS3. So 256mb might be even better. You just won't to have atleast 256mb, for video preview.



so you think hybrid crossfire for now is a waste? This little onboard video card is kinda cool. It will do DVI/VGA two monitors, svideo , digital tv and HDI/ Video and sound. I was shock how well vista run on this bad boy aswell. The 6400+ is a very good multitasker and vista works well with it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> so you think hybrid crossfire for now is a waste? This little onboard video card is kinda cool. It will do DVI/VGA two monitors, svideo , digital tv and HDI/ Video and sound. I was shock how well vista run on this bad boy aswell. The 6400+ is a very good multitasker and vista works well with it.



For video editing yeah it will be a waste. But yeah always wonder how well those boards work. I was thinking about get one to just goof around on. But I your on budget for the computer, but if you ever need more performance. The best thing would be a phenom. If you can do AM2+. Have you tried rendering yet?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> For video editing yeah it will be a waste. But yeah always wonder how well those boards work. I was thinking about get one to just goof around on. But I your on budget for the computer, but if you ever need more performance. The best thing would be a phenom. If you can do AM2+. Have you tried rendering yet?



Not yet. I did burn a dvd and it took about 30 minutes from DVD to hardrive and back to DVD with only two gb of ram and that should go up a bit with 4gb. Thats not too bad and this motherboard can do a quad cpu and up to 16Gb of systems ram. In the reviews I have read they love it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's a screenshot.

Settings:
Runtime- 1 hour 43 min
Resolution- 720x480
Pass- VBR Single Pass(2.5Mbps Min, 4.2Mbps Target, 6Mbps Max) 
Ratio- 16:9
Audio Bitrate- 192kbps

Time- 28:04

This was just shot in SD. So setting the setting higher, is kinda pointless. Just takes longer. Resolution change is where you'll see the most time change. If I was to set it to 1920x1080. That would take around about 2 hours. Just keep the resolution the same as the camara and you'll save ALOT of time. 

Good Luck Man


----------



## trt740 (Jun 27, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Here's a screenshot.
> 
> Settings:
> Runtime- 1 hour 43 min
> ...




Will try to remember that . Hes usually rendering small clips from the internet, water falls, movies etc.. it used to take him atleast 8 hours on a P3 system to render a 45 minute dvd. This should be much quicker. My pastor is cool he played a clip of Tallidaga Nights Easter Sunday during the sermon.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Will try to rember that . hes usually rendering small clips from the internet, water fall, movies etc.. it used to take him atleast 8 hours on a P3 system to render a 45 minute dvd. This should be much quicker. My pastor is cool he played a clip of Tallidaga Nights Easter Sunday.



Your setup now is like my old one. So a 45min video, should take you only about 15-25min in a single pass. I'm always doing video that last about 2hr. But yeah if you need any help just pm me.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Your setup now is like my old one. So a 45min video, should take you only about 15-25min in a single pass. I'm always doing video that last about 2hr. But yeah if you need any help just pm me.



I need now a budget Hd TVcapturing card have about 50.00 and IT needs to play nice with vista


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I need now a budget Hd TVcapturing card have about 50.00 and IT needs to play nice with vista



Easy! Sorta, This the one I use. Here  But I got it while back for $80. It works really good. At first it didn't work with x64. But now it does for both Vista and XP. But with Vista is works really well. The best drivers are the beta drivers.


PS. don't listen to those reviews, those guys have to be retarded.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 29, 2008)

double the budget and get a theater 650

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815127006


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Easy! Sorta, This the one I use. Here  But I got it while back for $80. It works really good. At first it didn't work with x64. But now it does for both Vista and XP. But with Vista is works really well. The best drivers are the beta drivers.
> 
> 
> PS. don't listen to those reviews, those guys have to be retarded.




bit out of my price range


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

If your just going be recording from a Sat or Cable box, then this work perfect. Here I had one of these too, works real good. I could only pick up a few channels, do to the lack HD channels. Just locals, I don't any HD package though.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> If your just going be recording from a Sat or Cable box, then this work perfect. Here I had one of these too, works real good. I could only pick up a few channels, do to the lack HD channels. Just locals, I don't any HD package though.



that looks great but will it work once the signal are switched to digital in feb. This really a cool device. Might buy one for my laptop but he needs the capturing functions aswell.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> that looks great but will it work once the signal are switched to digital in feb. This really a cool device. Might buy one for my laptop but he needs the capturing functions aswell.



Yeah it's digital only


----------



## Clarence66 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Mr.trt740
Yes! I agree with your great advice, it really works for me.
Thanks for your information!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 2, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah it's digital only



just bought this from Fits for 60.00 shipped for the church what do ya think.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100015


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2008)

trt740 said:


> just bought this from Fits for 60.00 shipped for the church what do ya think.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100015



I will great for you!


----------

